# Any violations on this panel install?



## Darren Emery (Aug 30, 2013)

See anything you don't like?  If so - code reference?

View attachment 1926


View attachment 1927


View attachment 1926


View attachment 1927


/monthly_2013_08/Panel.jpg.1f49547d1ed9b7a43e0be28f0d1fcbb6.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/572953ec9a8d6_Panel2.jpg.8917caeb90d55a9c6790162891df3e8c.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd like to ask how many cable assemblies are those clamps listed for to start with.  Looks like a neat, clean install but that does not mean it is code compliant just because it looks good.  Cables not secured within 12" of the panel.

Do you want NEC or IRC references?


----------



## Darren Emery (Aug 30, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Do you want NEC or IRC references?


I'll take either! We happen to be on the '09 IRC.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 30, 2013)

I would have issues if the 4-5' of SE is not protected up stream after the meter, before entering the structure..

As said, very clean install, is the bundling od the current carrying conducters a problem?


----------



## steveray (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like SER....so there should be protection upstream....Energized white wires?....No sections right now....



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> I would have issues if the 4-5' of SE is not protected up stream after the meter, before entering the structure.. As said, very clean install, is the bundling od the current carrying conducters a problem?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is one

200.7 Use of Insulation of a White or Gray Color or with Three Continuous White Stripes.  See related

© Circuits of 50 Volts or More. The use of insulation that is white or gray or that has three continuous white stripes for other than a grounded conductor for circuits of 50 volts or more shall be permitted only as in (1) and (2). See related ROP

(1) If part of a cable assembly that has the insulation permanently reidentified to indicate its use as an ungrounded conductor by marking tape, painting, or other effective means at its termination and at each location where the conductor is visible and accessible. Identification shall encircle the insulation and shall be a color other than white, gray, or green. If used for single-pole, 3-way or 4-way switch loops, the reidentified conductor with white or gray insulation or three continuous white stripes shall be used only for the supply to the switch, but not as a return conductor from the switch to the outlet.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2013)

1) Not a big deal but the 110.3(B) would not allow that many conductors in a connector- usually

2) the bare conductor on the SER cable needs to be cut off not laying loose where it can make contact with the can and create a parallel neutral.  Can't see where it is in the meter

3) I agree with Gregg about identification of the white conductors

4) The nm cables need to be stapled within 12" of the box.  334.30

Otherwise very nice work


----------



## Dennis (Aug 30, 2013)

I also agree with Fatboy about the unprotected se cable.  230.70


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 30, 2013)

Probably ;

300.4 Protection Against Physical Damage.

(1) Bored Holes. In both exposed and concealed locations, where a cable- or raceway-type wiring method is installed through bored holes in joists, rafters, or wood members, holes shall be bored so that the edge of the hole is not less than 32 mm (1¼ in.) from the nearest edge of the wood member. Where this distance cannot be maintained, the cable or raceway shall be protected from penetration by screws or nails by a steel plate(s) or bushing(s), at least 1.6 mm ( in.) thick, and of appropriate length and width installed to cover the area of the wiring.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 30, 2013)

E3605.3 & E3605.4.4 in the 2006 IRC. Those conductors will need to be derated or unbundled!

Too much heat in those bundles!

.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree with others, from what I see add on nailplates and securing the box.


----------

